# Electric eg5's... Anyone wearing them?



## mturn0687 (Oct 27, 2008)

So I found a crazy deal on ebay and got a pair of electric eg5's not realizing they are smaller size then regular goggles. However, for 5 bucks I figured I would try to see if they fit or just resell them but I was seeing if anyone knows how much smaller they are then the eg1's? Anyone every tried using them?


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

mturn0687 said:


> So I found a crazy deal on ebay and got a pair of electric eg5's not realizing they are smaller size then regular goggles. However, for 5 bucks I figured I would try to see if they fit or just resell them but I was seeing if anyone knows how much smaller they are then the eg1's? Anyone every tried using them?


quite a bit smaller than eg1s. both the eg1 & eg5 fit differently than the eg1s and eg5s as well.


----------



## mturn0687 (Oct 27, 2008)

Alright, looks like I will just have to resell when I get them. If it helps for comparison I have some spy targa 2's and they are to big for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

you got a picture of them? i might be interested in buying them from you.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

same, what's the asking price?


----------



## mturn0687 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dont have picture yet since it hasent arrived yet but it is the basic black frame amber lenses and I have no idea what price I would ask. I was thinking about putting it back on ebay if they dont fit but if I want to sell them I will post it here first.


----------

